# Mac Chill Collection



## braidey (Dec 18, 2008)

What Are You Buying From This Collection?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hopefully Nothing....I may B2M a few items but not sure if I will even do that


----------



## marielle78 (Dec 18, 2008)

Unless something jumps out at me in person, I'll be passing.  It looks pretty dull.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marielle78* 

 
_Unless something jumps out at me in person, I'll be passing. * It looks pretty dull*._

 
I agree.  And most of the colors don't look like they would work for darker skin tones.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

^^^ Love this....Keep convincing me why I don't need nuttinn!!!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Love this....Keep convincing me why I don't need nuttinn!!!!!_

 
Well I am not a Lipglass person to begin with and usually, I can avoid looking at lipsticks without later regretting it.  And those colors look like they are going to be random shades of frosty and chalky nothingness on my NW45 eyelids.  Plus I can't really do black eyeliner because it makes my eyes look smaller.  So maybe that black shade, Mont-whatever, but nothing to get excited about for sure.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 18, 2008)

The liner, maybe.  It's perm so I can wait.


----------



## zerin (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm passing on this one too. :S Nothing really appeals to me here. I'm just exciting about the Blonde, Brunette, Redhead collection and the Hello Kitty as well. I CAN'T WAIT...I have a couple of items to Back to Mac!!


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 18, 2008)

I likey!!! >_< I want to get:

Vellum e/s - wanted this for a while
Mont Black e/s - have to try it out first but sounds prettty. 
Penultimate Liner
Icescape lipglass + Naked Frost or Frozen dream.. I love lipglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I just have MAC withdrawl. I have not hauled in aaages it seems with my spare cash being used up on Christmas. I really should wait for Hello Kitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lol.. I've gone from happy to sad in 2.4 seconds.


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 18, 2008)

I am not sure yet what I will be getting I know it will be a minimal purchase. I have to see it in person.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Dec 18, 2008)

This really isn't a collection for me, so I'm throwing up my hands and will keep it moving.  The eyeshadows scream chalky. So with that being said, I won't be buying anything.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I likey!!! >_< I want to get:

Vellum e/s - wanted this for a while
Mont Black e/s - have to try it out first but sounds prettty. 
Penultimate Liner
Icescape lipglass + Naked Frost or Frozen dream.. I love lipglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I just have MAC withdrawl. I have not hauled in aaages it seems with my spare cash being used up on Christmas. I really should wait for Hello Kitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lol.. I've gone from happy to sad in 2.4 seconds._

 
^Aw, don't be sad. This month and January will go by fast. I may get the Reflect Glitters and the Penultimate Liner. The eyeshadows seems interesting, especially Vellum. The lipgloss, I don't know if I should get Naked Frost or Snowscene.


----------



## 3773519 (Dec 18, 2008)

yea this collection seemed like they scrambled a few typical eyeshadows and lipgloss and then didnt even have face charts WTF is up with that. they havent have face charts since red she said. moving on


----------



## Nelly711 (Dec 18, 2008)

The only thing that I bought was the liner.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 18, 2008)

i like the eyeliner and that transparent teal glitter.

but yea, this was a collection they pulled out of their asses at the last minute. i bet they came up with it in the same amount of time it takes to heat up a Hotpocket.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_^Aw, don't be sad. This month and January will go by fast. I may get the Reflect Glitters and the Penultimate Liner. The eyeshadows seems interesting, especially Vellum. The lipgloss, I don't know if I should get Naked Frost or Snowscene._

 
Oh damn, I forgot about the Reflects.  _Might_ have to check those out, but they don't seem like shades I would use often so hopefully I walk away with nothing.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 18, 2008)

Nothing.  I'm not a fan of pastels on darker skintones - they look a bit stark.  

But I'll have to give it a go at work and am interested to see what looks can be acheived - Out of all of the 8 girls on my counter, 6 of us are WOC!  

I'm guessing it will be a month of rocking the black eyeliner!


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 18, 2008)

might go look at the liner, but that can be duped. nothing really interests me in this collection.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 18, 2008)

probably nothing...I like gray e/s's but I already have way too many grays. The pink one looks boring and I don't like frosty lips....

Yeah, I'll definitely pass!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 18, 2008)

I would like the Liner please!


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 18, 2008)

_maybe_ the liner, and the beigey lipglass (but back to mac for it, not worth $$)


----------



## LostinBubbles (Dec 18, 2008)

When I first saw this collection, I was dead set on getting the Penultimate liner, however Ive decided I can live without. I do really like the Snowscene Lipglass, it is ultra pretty, but again, I can live without...at least for now


----------



## amberw (Dec 18, 2008)

I think I might get the transparent teal reflects glitter but thats it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im broke anyway. ha.


----------



## jilliandanica (Dec 18, 2008)

i want the liner and the lashes, but I wanna read up on reviews of the liner cause there are a lot of similar ones out there.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amberw* 

 
_I think I might get the transparent teal reflects glitter but thats it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im broke anyway. ha._

 
^lol me too. I got my paycheck today and my mom won't deposit for me until tomorrow so that I can order the Penultimate liner that I have my eyes on right now. As for the Snowscene lipgloss, I might get it later on while saving up my money.


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Dec 18, 2008)

just the eyeliner................i already have the glitters and everything else is dupeable


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 18, 2008)

Darn it!  I'm snowed in today!  I wanted to get the antiqued gold glitter.  Other than that, I already have a Vellum dupe.  I *love* colors like that.  Try putting it over black eyeliner and it looks electrified.


----------



## Jade1012 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_ this was a collection they pulled out of their asses at the last minute. i bet they came up with it in the same amount of time it takes to heat up a Hotpocket._

 
I LOL'ed when I read this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, this collection seems... well... lackluster. I have the glitters already and If I buy another eyeliner... I should shoot myself. Passing on this one.


----------



## Jade1012 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_^lol me too. I got my paycheck today and my mom won't deposit for me until tomorrow so that I can order the Penultimate liner that I have my eyes on right now. As for the Snowscene lipgloss, I might get it later on while saving up my money._

 
How do you like the liner? you have it already right? (thinks of last post and starts loading gun)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... I said I would shoot myself if I bought another liner.. lol

nvm.. I need to learn how to read....."so that I can order the Penultimate liner that I have my eyes on right now"


----------



## DigitalRain (Dec 18, 2008)

chill looks very boring. saving my money for a better collection.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Dec 18, 2008)

I bought the liner, I have been looking for one for a while now. I almost bought the Chanel liner until I heard of this one. I'm going to try it out tomorrow.

I came close to buying Snowscene l/g, but I'm not sure if it will show up milky and I didn't feel like trying it on. I'll wait to see some swatches on pigmented lips before I buy it. The lashes were gorgeous though. 

I came very close to buying it, but I've never paid more than $5 for lashes. I'll see if NYX has something similar before I pay that amount.


----------



## devin (Dec 18, 2008)

There wasn't very much I liked when I saw it, the I saw it today in person and swathced Snowscene lipglass on my hand and it is gorgeous!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is like a reflects pink, teal and purple pigment in a gloss. For those of you who don't like glitter on the lips then this is not for you, but when I swatched it on my hand I had to have it. The pen liner is awesome too, it is soooo easy to work with and gives really fine, precise lines!! Loves them!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Other than those two things nothing else caught my eye.


----------



## damsel (Dec 19, 2008)

i ended up getting 3 e/s and 2 l/g from this collection. i wrote a brief review in the main chill discussion here. the only gray e/s i have in my collection is smoke & diamonds, so i'm excited about the ones i got. the lipglasses are pretty too and will look good by themselves or over lipsticks. i may get the liner when i go back for dame edna.

i can totally see why everyone is kinda "eh" about this collection. it's not too excited. it was only interesting to me because i don't have those colors in my collection yet.


----------



## lovesong (Dec 19, 2008)

Disappointed in this collection
Like other said, saving $ for a worthy collection.


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Dec 19, 2008)

Everyone is so down on this collection! I bought all the eyeshadows and all the lippies and LOVE them! It is a much more subdued look but its really classy looking...makes the perfect holiday look!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 19, 2008)

im not getting anything..i already have the reflects..nd thats the only thing that looked remotely interesting to me


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 19, 2008)

more than likely nothing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kinda boring to me


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

hmm.. for some odd reason i love cool tone lippies on me..but def. only getting the pen liner (if that). 


oh next year def. will be change for me lol.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 19, 2008)

I wanted at least 3 of the eyeshadows the liner and the brownish lipgloss but... now not so much. I need to see more swatches or see them in person before buying. With Hello kitty and BBR right around the block I cant afford to take chance.


----------



## Kaycee37 (Dec 19, 2008)

Most of the colors seem pretty blah! But I did get reflects antique gold! It's beautiful!!!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 19, 2008)

*YAWN*

The only thing that caught my eye was Mont Black...oh wait but don't Carbon and Black Tied already exist? So, yeah. Ho hum.


----------



## dat1okrikagirl (Dec 19, 2008)

I saw Icescape lipglass on someone and it looked really nice I might grab just that.


----------



## perfecttenn (Dec 20, 2008)

I have gotten so much from the Holiday Collections, that I'm sure of it that I will hold out on the Chill Collection.  Nothing really jumps out at me...so I can definitely wait.


----------



## perfecttenn (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kaycee37* 

 
_Most of the colors seem pretty blah! But I did get reflects antique gold! It's beautiful!!!_

 
I got that in the Adorming Carmine Warm Pigments & Glitter, so pretty!!!


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 20, 2008)

i b2m wintersky e/s and arctic grey i was planning on getting a l/g but instead i bought soft and gentle msf lol


----------



## iadoremac (Dec 20, 2008)

Would probably just get Snowscene and Frozen dream. Would wait for Dame Edna to pick up eyeshadows.


----------



## Iman (Dec 21, 2008)

Just the liner for me I think, I have a cheap version from the drugstore and I love that one but its too sheer, hope this one is better.


----------



## Ebonyone (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_those colors look like they are going to be random shades of frosty and chalky nothingness on my NW45 eyelids._

 
So funny, in my head, I call it the chalk collection.


----------



## d n d (Dec 22, 2008)

If we are lucky, maybe some of the WOC might put up a few swatches just for the heck of it!  I would like to see how some of the colors will look on various tones.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 22, 2008)

I wore "be seen" l/g...it reminded of this line. It had a cool icy feel to the lips with shimmer.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Iman* 

 
_Just the liner for me I think, I have a cheap version from the drugstore and I love that one but its too sheer, hope this one is better._

 

Get it! It is worth it. Goes on smooth, and it is *jet black*. I put mine on early in the day, took a nap then went out and came home from the club with it still in place.


----------



## amber_j (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Nothing. I'm not a fan of pastels on darker skintones - they look a bit stark. 

But I'll have to give it a go at work and am interested to see what looks can be acheived - *Out of all of the 8 girls on my counter, 6 of us are WOC*! 

I'm guessing it will be a month of rocking the black eyeliner!_

 
I want to come to your counter! Please tell me you're in London... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm skipping this collection. My two-tone lips don't like cool frosty colours, and my dark eyelids are averse to sheer frosty shadows. It obviously wasn't meant to be.


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Dec 24, 2008)

I am excited by this collection. I went to MAC store yesterday and swatched all the e/s and l/g. I have decided to get the Penultimate Eye Liner, Wintersky e/s, Vellum e/s( this shadow is awesome, it looks white but once on its like a bluish white) Après-ski e/s and for l/g Frozen Dream(i think thats the one I tried). Cant wait till Christmas, I am getting a MAC giftcard.


----------



## Kimmer (Dec 26, 2008)

N/A


----------



## sexychefva804 (Dec 26, 2008)

Mont blac has a gold shimmer that seems to lie under the main pigment  if that makes sense? so not so much like black tied which has a silver glitter to it.


----------

